# Game Thread, Bulls vs Jazz, 8 pm, Feb 5, 2007, CSN, Salt LakeCity



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Utah Jazz know they are a better team with All-Star forward Carlos Boozer in the lineup. They also know they can win without him.
> 
> The Jazz try to make it three straight wins against some of the league's top teams on Monday when they host the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 20 (.583)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 14</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Utah Jazz </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>31 - 17 (.646)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.434</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>102.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.478</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.452</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>36.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boozer, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>22.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Okur, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harpring, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Fisher, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kirilenko, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Millsap, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Giricek, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brewer, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Miles, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Araujo, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Collins, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Jerry Sloan</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.nba.com/games/20070205/CHIUTA/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hinrich back to his old self on defense 



> Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich turned in one of his signature defensive performances Friday at Seattle, forcing Sonics top scorer Ray Allen into a miserable 9-for-28 shooting night.
> 
> A week earlier, Miami star Dwyane Wade went 8-for-24 from the field against Hinrich’s defense. Saturday in Portland, Hinrich forced a miss from rookie Brandon Roy that could have tied the score with 13 seconds left.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

After some jerseyless games, I'm back with Sir Thabo.

Bulls 97
Jazz 96


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

This would be a BIG road win for the Bulls. Lets hope they can pull it out.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni OUT due to foot injury. and he could be out for a while, like until after the ASB!!!

but fear not, faithful fans... vicktor says "I'm ready!"





> SALT LAKE CITY -- Andres Nocioni will miss Monday night's game against Utah because of plantar fasciitis in his right foot.
> 
> The valuable forward underwent a magnetic resonance imaging test on Monday to determine if the injury is a tear. He missed the Bulls' morning shootaround.
> 
> ...





http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ocioni,1,6493027.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's injury is a huge blow given how bad the Bulls have looked on offense lately. We're now basically left with only 3 players who can put the ball in the basket. That sucks. 

Tonight's game could get ugly real quick. Beating Utah on the road was out of our league to begin with and Noce's absence solidifies a blowout.

Jazz 104
Bulls 84


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Bulls step the D up and win


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

For the most part Bulls seem to play to the level of competition.

I think Bulls can play well and win this one. 

Wasn't Khyrapa in Portland and played allot against Utah? As ridiculous as it sounds it may be the edge we need:lol:


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Bummer news about Noc. And to think today's "My Bulls" email was the first in I don't know how long that didn't have any injuries listed. 

All I can say is, "Go Viktor!!!"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with his 2nd turnover of the quarter. Bad pass right to AK-47 on the fast break. We need to get him shots, not have him lead the offense.

Great tie-up on Fisher just now by Gordon.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

There's a Hinrich heckler in the crowd. Good stuff.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's gonna be pretty damn sad if Gordon's gonna have 2 off nights against this Jazz team that gets lit up by SGs every night.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Matt Harpring, tractor salesman.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ft could be the key to this game!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

LMAO @ Wennington fluffing Araujo's name twice, before Funk condescendingly interjects with a perfectly pronounced, "It is CARLOS, ARROYO".

:clap:


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

The Jazz give up 32.5 FTA per. Worst in the L. Attack the basket.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

These Utah hecklers are a riot. Just talking loads of crap on the Bulls, and they're calling everyone by name, which makes it better.

Gordon with a nice 20' jumper. Hope this gets him going.

Deron with the three to end the quarter.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

God these hicks sitting behind the announcers are killing me.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls by one!end of first.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

what a travesty


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with his third turnover with 11:15 to play in the second quarter.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wennington just fluffed it again and Funk chimed in with "where did you get Carlos from? What's the matter with you?"

You bloody said Carlos, Neil. OK, so Wennington said Arroyo, but you're the one who corrected him with the wrong name.

Heh and now they've brought it up again, and Neil's once again condescendingly corrected him wrong, saying it's haffayell ara-ooozho.

No Neil. Just no. :nonono:

Christ, I need that job. I'd rule so hard.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

These hecklers are getting to be incredibly annoying.

Gordon will be suspended the next game.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't understand why everyone sucks Jerry Sloan's schlong. His team D isnt that great. He just has really tall guys on the roster, refuses to double, and makes his guys foul. Overrated.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls shooting low.Offensive fouls killing us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk with a forced shot. Dumb.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

These refs are calling some real ticky tack fouls.

And Fish is looking like an All Star tonite.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The Michael Sweetney Experience gets no more tolerable.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

H.O.V.A. said:


> God these hicks sitting behind the announcers are killing me.




one of them is wearing a football helmet. talk about the short bus. OMG.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Try khryapa!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

AK-47 is rockin' some serious punk hair. 

so can the hecklers give a consistent performance, or will they fade in the 4th?

stacey king doing the "i love you man" thing. cringe.

oh, and skiles, VIKTOR IS ****ING READY, man, or don't you read?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Am not watching this game, but the other board seems to think that Khyrapa, Thomas, and Thabo should be getting playing time. Judging by the play by play of that second quarter, why the hell not.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Haha. Leave it to the great state of Utah.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I know AK-47 is an NBA star and all, and he's got a model wife that gives him an annual night out, but honestly, woud anyone really enjoy sleeping with a someone who looks like he's wearing a halloween mask 24/7?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Quality shot there by Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben with the shot, Kirk with the steal


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

deron and kirk have a little battle going on.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

stacy king is quickly becoming captain obvious...


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

tough foul on ben. thats 4.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, when did Duhon decide that he would take it to the hole on a regular basis? I like it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we could have made something of this road trip if ben wallace had travelled with the team.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I was kinda hoping to see Tyrus battle the player he might well turn out most like, AK47. Looks like we're not going to get to see that.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

duhon is slashing like crazy tonight lol.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ok we're under ten. time for gordan to step in and contribute (hopefully). good minutes from vk!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Wow, when did Duhon decide that he would take it to the hole on a regular basis? I like it.



More importantly, when did he learn how to do it?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

VK with a superb bounce pass to Big Ben. They'll take that clip and show it in high schools all over the nation.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Why the hell has Gordon only played 17 minutes? "Watching" the box score on NBA.com.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

thabo with some equally nice passes. and triggered a steal off giric


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Wallace, try half as hard as your teammates. that putback sucked.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Wow, when did Duhon decide that he would take it to the hole on a regular basis? I like it.


Du is pretty effective on the drive. Definitely more effective than Hinrich, and maybe more efficient than Gordon. That's a part of his game I've admired since his high school days in Louisiana and later at Duke. He has a nice combination of quickness, intelligence and finishing ability.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

wtf was that


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What a moronic turnover by Hinrich.

Down 4, 9:00 left. 

Now down 6.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Messed up is what that was. It was the basketball expression of AK-47's head.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow milsap ripped that board from deng. where is gordan please!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deron just broke Kirk's ankles.
Paul Milsap grabbed the board amidst a see of red jerseys.. That guy ain't kidding around. He's as serious as Stacy King is talented.

Oh wait...I don't think that quip was accurate.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

From down 4 to down 8 in just 2 minutes.

Now 10. Unreal.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

LuolDeng said:


> From down 4 to down 8 in just 2 minutes.
> 
> Now 10. Unreal.


Gordon should have been in five minutes ago.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Chalk this L up to slappy play again.Is kirk high with that backcourt pass,that's pre high school move.And no 1 on our team can get a reb,when we need 1,plus everytime we miss they miss,we should be up.Last no 1 can make a ft add the ft's we missed we up at least 4 right now terrible.This 1 isn't all on skiles,this 1 is the player's.The only thing i would say though is skiles should have tried VK earlier in the game,and the same with tabo,but skiles doesn't trust them i guess because he never plays them.

O yeah 60million dollars and u cann't make a wide open put back.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sightly OT, but Utah is Fry Sauce Country


> Utah has a claim to fame other than Mormons and The Osmonds. It's fry sauce. The pinkish concoction has been around for more than 50 years and is the states condiment of choice for French fries.
> 
> The stuff is so popular at home and in fast-food spots that there was a fry sauce pin made for the 2002 Olympics. The basic recipe for fry sauce is simple: one part ketchup to two parts mayonnaise. Of course there are numerous variations on the coral-colored condiment. Some restaurants add salt, spices, garlic, relish, horseradish and even pickle juice.
> 
> ...


I can only point out that we beat Washington and Oregon's teams on this trip, and now that we're in fry sauce homeland we have the chance to really sweep all the fry sauce consuming regions.

Come on! We can't afford to let these ignorant *******s keep putting together ketchup and mayo and calling it something new. Screw them. Those *****s.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

mmm hinrich is pulling that veteran drive and draw contact on a big man. 2 fts!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

All Matt Harpring needs is a moustache and he'd be set.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow two bad offensive sets and it's back up to 10.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone else think Deron Williams looks a lot like a beefier Eddie Jordan?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Game set match,okur with the jumper.The jazz i respect though i didn't think we would win with or without boozer,and they've answered every time we tried to make a run.

We have no 1 blame but ourselve we played terrible,TO's would be way down if we had a post threat.Sweet's should have gotten some more burn.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Anyone else think Deron Williams looks a lot like a beefier Eddie Jordan?


well only because you just mentioned it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, Du drains a 3 to get it to a 4 point game


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Another one!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Du-no


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn, Memo answers from about a million miles away.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ouch what a shot by okur. need a quick score now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that's some _slappy_ play by duhon there. 



:smilewink



damn, okur. 

meanwhile, the hecklers have kept it up, as it were, pretty much the entire game. you have to respect that heckler ethic.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I hope they don't cut Duhon.

Ouch. Okur with the replay from a Jazz game from a year or two ago against the Bulls.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Okur is clutch boy i swear he's good at the end of the game basket's he does it more then anyone else in the nba i feel,just that he's in utah no 1 knows about it.I knew that basket was good once it lefted his hand's.Okur is the best clutch player at the center postion in a long time.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng walks from the sideine to the basket and dunks it. The refs must have thought he was M for a minute and just not called it.

Memo unconscious. Game over.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ouch. Hinrich can't stop Okur and then bricks a 3.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

roflmao. ben wallace for three.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:lol:

Ben Wallace made a 3.

First time this season he's even hit something from that range.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Surprised it was this close considering that our team A/TO ratio was 15/19. That's horrid.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wallace hit that three just the way Skiles drew it up. 

Duhon passing that ball to Gordon reminded me of his playoff game vs the Wiz a couple years ago. just awful.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Bad play but good loss.What i mean by that is we should have 1 this one if we made our ft's(kirk,Deng,Duh-no),and no 20 game from Ben killed us(where have u gone this road trip),and the jazz just hitting every baset they need to keep us from coming back which is very impressive for any team to keep doing.That's why its good for us though is shows paxs that this team can still fight with or without a post player,so maybe gasol isn't the key it's more of a slight up grade in the role of sweet's.


Thats how i feel at least,still we fought hard,jazz just have 1 of the game's best clutch proformers in okur,(the man is good)but i think we should be fine going forward as a team.Big ben hurt us too on some easy lay up misses too,he really pissing me off with his on and off play.Its clear that he's floating through most of the game's this year,and he shows up when he feel's.Because if he plays hard everynight we are 1 of the best team's in the league,when he doesn't where very so-so on both end's.I wish i had his wife cell number to tell her husband to wake The F up.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Coaching was the difference in this game.

We had a 20-12 lead and had the momentum, and for whatever reason Skiles decides to call a timeout late in the 1st quarter. Coming out of that timeout, the Jazz went on a 23-5 run and turned this game around.

Didn't help that Gordon got taken out of the game with fouls today.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Coaching was the difference in this game.
> 
> We had a 20-12 lead and had the momentum, and for whatever reason Skiles decides to call a timeout late in the 1st quarter. Coming out of that timeout, the Jazz went on a 23-5 run and turned this game around.
> 
> Didn't help that Gordon got taken out of the game with fouls today.



if that true which i think it is,that just plain dumb,but i didn't see the game during that time was watching hero's on nbc (plug hello) n e way if that's true why as a coach would u do that unless thier's a reason.Maybe someone was tired or something I don't know.Still it doesn't sub the fact that we got to the line and missed plenty of pt's that could have won us the game.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Coaching was the difference in this game.
> 
> We had a 20-12 lead and had the momentum, and for whatever reason Skiles decides to call a timeout late in the 1st quarter. Coming out of that timeout, the Jazz went on a 23-5 run and turned this game around.
> 
> .


I think the Bulls were on a 10-0 run or something at the time and getting anything they wanted too. I saw this on the Yahoo update and thougt "Who calls a time out when you are on a run?"


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bad coaching by Skiles Ben didn't play the whole second quarter and then half of the third quarter and half of the first he wasn't in that much foul trouble. The golden boy Kirk are suppose to be point guard only gave out two assists. He just runs down the court and shoots he will never be a Steve Nash. Chris Duhon was looking more like a pg and sg tonight he played great but he had four turn overs. Why did Skiles wait to play Victor in fourth quater such bad coaching. And Then playing Thabo before Ben.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Pretty good game by the Bulls in spite of too many turnovers and "B" games from Gordon and Wallace.

It would have been nice to have seen a little less of PJ and a little more of Khryapa. PJ may be taller, but 6 turnovers? Shades of Eddie Curry. I don't get it. Do the Bulls really need to showcase PJ?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's been off in 3 of the 4 games of this road trip. He's good, but definitely not AS level yet. Coaches made the right decision in not picking him. AS know how to perform outside their home.

Anyway, we played fiarly well tonight despite the usual turnover problem. I wasn't expecting the game to be this close at all. The guys showed heart and I'm now feeling a lot more confident abt our games against Kings and Warriors ahead.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

About that hecker, I though maybe Sloth was at the game. Seemed to be zeroing in on Du and Hinrich and cheering BG on :biggrin: 

As for Skiles' timeouts (those during our runs) and substitutions, if and when someone figures them out, would you please let the rest of us know??? Good grief :thumbdown:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

It's not like it would've mattered. But that Duhon miss pass to Gordon on our very last posession makes me worried. Is it just me or Duhon is just prone to those kinds of mistakes? The kind of mistake that would just drive the fans nuts.

However, gotta give him credit for keeping us close 1 minute to play.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Bad coaching by Skiles Ben didn't play the whole second quarter and then half of the third quarter and half of the first he wasn't in that much foul trouble. The golden boy Kirk are suppose to be point guard only gave out two assists. He just runs down the court and shoots he will never be a Steve Nash. Chris Duhon was looking more like a pg and sg tonight he played great but he had four turn overs. Why did Skiles wait to play Victor in fourth quater such bad coaching. And Then playing Thabo before Ben.


Every single time Gordon has a bad game at least one person claims it is Skiles' or Hinrich's fault. Unbelievable. Gordon had four fouls in 25 minutes, turned the ball over three times, and settled for jumpers while the rest of the team was getting to the line constantly.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't blame skiles myself after watching most of the game.Still though if we are on a run though in the 1st why call a TO,that was dumb is that was true.Still this lose doesn't all fall on skiles for this 1.I think the players didn't play up to thier level,esp both Ben's.IF ben get the easy put back's and ben gets his avg we win easy,o yeah and make Ft's.That's been an issue for year's now bulls and making FT's that maybe a reason why our player's don't attacked as we all think they should.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Every single time Gordon has a bad game at least one person claims it is Skiles' or Hinrich's fault. Unbelievable. Gordon had four fouls in 25 minutes, turned the ball over three times, and settled for jumpers while the rest of the team was getting to the line constantly.


I don't care what anybody say it's still Hinrich's fault he's a pg not a sg he's taking shots for his self every other trip down the court. That's why he only had two assists. If this how it's going to be Skiles should just move Duhon at pg and Hinrich at sg and bring Gordon off bench. Skiles truly have a love fest with Hinrich.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Gordon needs to step his road game up. The Bulls would've won if he was on his game.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

OK, so if Kirk doesn't shoot tonight, who in the hell would you like to have done?

Tell me who else could have matched his 1.73 points per shot tonight. And no terrible Griffin or Sweetney jokes please.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

bre9 said:


> I don't care what anybody say it's still Hinrich's fault he's a pg not a sg he's taking shots for his self every other trip down the court. That's why he only had two assists. If this how it's going to be Skiles should just move Duhon at pg and Hinrich at sg and bring Gordon off bench. Skiles truly have a love fest with Hinrich.


uhhh....

Maybe Kirk took shots for "his self" _because_ Ben was in foul trouble and didn't have his usual touch tonight? And _because_ Luol was quiet early on? Granted, 2 assists isn't what you want out of your PG, but sometimes Kirk needs to shoot more than usual when our other weapons aren't clicking. He averages 6+ assists, so it's not like it's common for him to have so few.

I didn't get to watch the game live, so maybe Kirk was doing his patented "dribble in circles until the shot clock runs out" thing I hear so much about (but rarely actually see happen), but if Ben was having a quiet game, I'm OK with Kirk trying to pick up the scoring slack. It's not ideal, but better him than the HAWK or someone else.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bre9 said:


> I don't care what anybody say it's still Hinrich's fault he's a pg not a sg he's taking shots for his self every other trip down the court. That's why he only had two assists. If this how it's going to be Skiles should just move Duhon at pg and Hinrich at sg and bring Gordon off bench. Skiles truly have a love fest with Hinrich.


There are a ton of shoot first PGs in the league and many of them are stars. I would venture that Kirk is not one of them. However, on a night like tonight where he's scoring like gangbusters and Lu is the only other player having substantial success putting the ball in the basket, I'd like him to look for his shot first. If not for his scoring we probably would've lost by 20 tonight. Putting Duhon in the starting lineup would put us at three offensively inept starters and any edge he has in assists is minimal; he just shoots less because he's not very good at scoring.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll post some stuff to put y'all in line.



> Come on! We can't afford to let these ignorant *******s keep putting together ketchup and mayo and calling it something new. Screw them. Those *****s.


It's not just putting them together, it's putting them together at the right ration. :biggrin: 



> Okur is clutch boy i swear he's good at the end of the game basket's he does it more then anyone else in the nba i feel,just that he's in utah no 1 knows about it.I knew that basket was good once it lefted his hand's.Okur is the best clutch player at the center postion in a long time.


He's been doing that for two years. Got you guys last year. In the past three games alone, he hit a three to put Jazz up four with 30 sec. left against the Spurs. Hit a fallaway from the same spot he was tonight, just falling right instead of left. Frankly, I'm surprised his fallway tonight hit the rim, he's been that good. He beat Seattle with a three. I think he's hit clutch threes (inside a minute no bigger than 3 point differential) against Memphis, Atlanta, Toronto, Suns earlier, and Sacramento. And that's just in the wins. New Jersey, Memphis, and Washington losses had big threes inside a minute. You're not alone. Amazing how pure the shot looks.



> s for Skiles' timeouts (those during our runs) and substitutions, if and when someone figures them out, would you please let the rest of us know??? Good grief


I, as a Jazz fan, noticed this, too. My idea is that the one that I saw, I think during a run near the end of the second quarter, was called with just under 3:00 left in the quarter. A dead ball is an automatic time out, I believe charged to the road team if they haven't taken one in the quarter yet (the under 6:00 in the first and third and under 9:00 in the second and fourth are charged to the home team, I think), so the timeout was coming, so why not call it at a dead type period, coming into the half court set. You're going to lose it, anyway.

Oh, and I wouldn't be posting if I hadn't gained respect for posters in an opposing game thread.

P.S.



> Deng walks from the sideine to the basket and dunks it. The refs must have thought he was *M* for a minute and just not called it.


He still pushed off.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

The bad timeout I was referring too was towards the end of the first quarter and wasn't during a dead ball. We had just made a stop with a 20-12 lead and Kirk was starting the offense and Skiles called a timeout from the sideline.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

RagingBulls316 said:


> The bad timeout I was referring too was towards the end of the first quarter and wasn't during a dead ball. We had just made a stop with a 20-12 lead and Kirk was starting the offense and Skiles called a timeout from the sideline.


To clarify, I think his thought process was to just use it then and there and not wait for the dead ball. IIRC, it occurred after a loose ball on the Jazz end, with Chicago gaining possesion on what wasn't a momentum type play. There were about 8-9 seconds of down time between loss of possession and Hinrich getting the ball by the Bulls' bench. My two cents, though.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

DengNabbit said:


> Wallace, try half as hard as your teammates. that putback sucked.


I think he is trying hard. Remember, he just came back from an injury and isn't 100% yet.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RSP83 said:


> It's not like it would've mattered. But that Duhon miss pass to Gordon on our very last posession makes me worried. Is it just me or Duhon is just prone to those kinds of mistakes? The kind of mistake that would just drive the fans nuts.
> 
> However, gotta give him credit for keeping us close 1 minute to play.


Watching the Bulls, you should know by now that Du always does these frustrating/pissing me off plays at least once every single game. That's why he should be a scrub PG and given 5-10 minutes every night.

If he does well in those 5-10 minutes, leave him out on the court. Because Du is getting all these minutes, it is impeding Thabo's playing time and even Griffs (I wish both would get more playing time) and I sometimes wish Du will go into another shooting slump and wake up late again so that he will be in the doghouse for good.

Du, we know he will never be an All-Star or anything in those standards. He will just be a below-average PG that can't shoot/make frustrating plays and Thabo still has a lot of upside and is taller than Du, and guarded Kobe (probably the best scorer in the league) real well and also is athletic and a good rebounder.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Why did Skiles take out P.J. and put in Malik late in the 1st quarter when we were up 8-10 points and were on a run?? If the team on the court is doing that, you just don't call a timeout and ruin the flow of the game. 

Malik did nothing in 5 minutes (missed 4 shots) not effective at all playiing alongside Big Ben (too soft) and let the other team come back. P.J. was doing fine out there. Why ruin the chemistry Skiles???? Unless it was a good reason, that was probably the turning point for the Bulls/ confidence builder for the Jazz.

Malik and Du should both go to the inactive list and Khryapa and Barrett should be activated for the remainder of the season. If you want me to explain why, I will in another thread.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It was very interesting to watch Deng guard Okur in the low post at the end of the game when the Bulls went with their small-ball team. He wasn't very successful, but one wonders whether Gasol would have done any better.

Hi-octane-desperate-catchup lineup : Duhon, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng & Gasol
-- outside shooters at every position
-- all players run the floor well
-- great passing & handles
-- decent rebounding
-- mediocre inside defense
-- good foul shooting from all.

That team might well have caught Utah last night and beaten them.
In fact, Memphis did just that recently.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

McBulls said:


> It was very interesting to watch Deng guard Okur in the low post at the end of the game when the Bulls went with their small-ball team. He wasn't very successful, but one wonders whether Gasol would have done any better.
> 
> Hi-octane-desperate-catchup lineup : Duhon, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng & Gasol
> -- outside shooters at every position
> ...


The fact is, Deng can play against the athletic/small/slow PF in this league but would get abused trying to guard physical, strong PF in this league. 

Deng can guard players such as Marvin Williams, Ryan Gomes, Drew Gooden (maybe), Donyell Marshall, Antonio McDyess (maybe), Al Harrington, Juwan Howard, Tim Thomas, Lamar Odom (maybe), Hakim Warrick, Antoine Walker, Udonis Haslem (maybe), Charlie Villanueva (maybe), David West (maybe), David Lee, Hedo Turkoglu, Boris Diaw, Shawn Marion, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson, Robert Horry, Rashard Lewis, Chris Bosh (at times), Andrei Kirilenko, and finally Antawn Jamison.

Deng would get abused/get into foul trouble because of his lack of height/strength from players such as Al Jefferson, Emeka Okafor, Sean May, Dirk Nowitzki, Nene, Rasheed Wallace, Troy Murphy, Jermaine O'Neal, Elton Brand, Pau Gasol, Kevin Garnett, Channing Frye, Dwight Howard, Chris Webber, Amare Stoudemire, Zach Randolph, Tim Duncan, Memhmet Okur and Carlos Boozer.

They can simply isolate against Deng and the latter players I have mentioned will abuse Deng to say the least.

P.J. at least works hard on defense all the time and gives 100% out there on defense as well. Although I think Deng does too he doesn't play smart defense which P.J. does. P.J. guarded Duncan well and gave him a hard time and he generally can guard most PF in this league. 

He may have lost that quick first step but the point is, he is our best post/interior defender on this team and Skiles has mentioned this as well.

Oh, and BTW, the defense will be atrocious with 7 footer who plays pathetic defense (Gasol) anchoring the middle. 

The simple answer is to trade for KG "THE BIG TICKET" for maybe one of our core players or our young guys, tons of expiring contracts and cash as well as draft picks (not the NY pick). If Pax does this, I would be very happy. If he get's Gasol, the Bulls will be a boring team to watch and the defense will get worse and slower and we will lose something from our team because of the players we gave up for Gasolllllll.

Please Pax, don't get Gasol. Either keep the current team or trade for KG or Jermaine O'Neal (although this will be hard personally for Big Ben and Jermaine because of the Detroit brawl between the Pistons and Pacers 2 seasons ago).


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

*Need a favor from Stat Guru*

To my biased eye, we ususally lose when Kirk has above 20 pts & Ben has below 20. And we usually win when the stat is the opposite.

Is there any truth in this observation? (Statwise)
Or am I paranoid?

Can any stat guru out there actually check our W/L in both cases?

(Another my observaton was that we usually win when two of our core, i.e. Kirk, Ben, Deng or Noc, have 20 something points. But we lost yesterday with Kirk and Deng in high 20s. So much for my observation!)


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Need a favor from Stat Guru*

Good game guys. Memo has gotten you like this a lot recently.

I am sure you guys remember this game.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsCC8fLB4V0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsCC8fLB4V0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

